# Oatmeal cookie experiment



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I had some instant oatmeal packets that had been in the pantry for a year. I bought them for the kids and they won't eat them. Today I opened 3 packets of apple cinnamon, used one dry egg rehydrated and 1/4 cup of water. Made 9 cookies and baked them at 375 for 15 minutes. Guess what? The kids love these cookies. Then I made some strawberry oatmeal the same way. The strawberry is much better than the apple. The texture is different too. 

The oats are raw and crunchy but the inside is chewy. I didn't think it would work without flour and baking powder but they turned out fine.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

lol good to know!! :2thumb:


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

interesting! Good on you for trying it! The packets might have added thickeners but oats are great at that themselves. 

I buy old fashioned and/or Irish oats (steel cut) in as large a quantity as possible. They're one of my favorite foods! 

You can also make large rolls of cookie dough and freeze. You can take them out and cut off what yo want just like the commercial cookie dough roll but it's all homemade. I make a lot of oatmeal cookie dough, they're good for a quick breakfast too


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I had some instant oatmeal packets that had been in the pantry for a year. I bought them for the kids and they won't eat them. Today I opened 3 packets of apple cinnamon, used one dry egg rehydrated and 1/4 cup of water. Made 9 cookies and baked them at 375 for 15 minutes. Guess what? The kids love these cookies. Then I made some strawberry oatmeal the same way. The strawberry is much better than the apple. The texture is different too.
> 
> The oats are raw and crunchy but the inside is chewy. I didn't think it would work without flour and baking powder but they turned out fine.


Now that's just clever


----------



## bsflower13 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think that is cool that you experimented. I do that with banana's I buy a bunch and freeze them on clearance. I've made pancakes with 2 mashed very ripe bananas and a egg whisked together and dropped on a hot skillet.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I had some instant oatmeal packets that had been in the pantry for a year. I bought them for the kids and they won't eat them. Today I opened 3 packets of apple cinnamon, used one dry egg rehydrated and 1/4 cup of water. Made 9 cookies and baked them at 375 for 15 minutes. Guess what? The kids love these cookies. Then I made some strawberry oatmeal the same way. The strawberry is much better than the apple. The texture is different too.
> 
> The oats are raw and crunchy but the inside is chewy. I didn't think it would work without flour and baking powder but they turned out fine.


I was thinking last night after I read this recipe ...

Would you be able to measure out how much oatmeal is in three packets?

The reason why I ask is because I have found that Quaker puts more oatmeal in their individual packets than the local in-store brands do. I can easily eat two packets of oatmeal of the no-name store brands .. I can't finish two packets of the Quaker packets ..

Oh ya ... I am going to try making a batch of these this weekend as well. :2thumb:


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

3 packets is just a tad over one cup.

I hope you like them.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SouthCentralUS said:


> 3 packets is just a tad over one cup.
> 
> I hope you like them.


I might not last till the weekend, I have some peaches-n-cream packets in my storage room that might just be perfect to try in my toaster-oven tonight for desert ... :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I made a batch last night.

I measured my oats to find out how much in each package - exactly 1/3 cup. Three packages together was 1-cup of product.

I have a 4-cup measuring cup that I put 1/4 cup of water and one regular egg into it, beat it with a fork till the water/egg mix was as frothy as possible with just a forking.

Then I poured into that measuring cup the one-cup worth of porridge (I ended up doing Cinnamon-Spice that had a best-before date of July 2014) and using that same fork, mixed it and mixed it and mixed it while my toaster oven was warming up.

Once the toaster oven was warm, I used a table-spoon (soup-spoon) with rubber spatula ( _in my house, it is known as a "Rubber Licker" - it licks the bowl, then you lick it clean - get your mind outta the gutter!!!_ ) to make 8 cookie balls on a lightly oiled toaster-oven sized baking-sheet, baked as instructed at 375°F but I watched them for the 15 minutes. I didn't like how they looked, waited another 2 minutes (for 17 total minutes), liked the way they looked and removed to a cooling rack beside the toaster oven.

Ate the first one.

Tasted like cold porridge.

Not bad at all :teehee:

All-in-all - start to finish including clean-up was 1/2hr.

I give SouthCentralUS two-thumbs-up for this one.

:2thumb:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Oat meal cookies are one of my favorite.
Years ago my wife made some and I told her they were the best she had ever made. Really raved about them.
She informed me they were made from a bucket of cookie dough bought from my son's school.
Oh well, I can always buy them from the store or make them myself. 
I think I will try your method if we have any instant oats.


----------

